# Saving 2020 HGVC Club points into 2021



## Sandy VDH (Mar 24, 2020)

Just a reminder for those who have had to cancel reservations this spring and early summer and do not know when you might be able to use your 2020 allotment of points.   The Discounted Rate of $85 for saving points ends on March 31st.  After April 1st it will be $125 to save points into 2021. 

So if you are in the situation to have to save points, think about doing it before the end of the month to have yourself about $40. 

I just saved my allotment into 2021.  If I end up using some back this year that is fine, but I don't having worry about booking and using the "right' points to complete the reservation.


----------



## tompalm (Mar 24, 2020)

Didn’t know about that.  Thanks


----------



## csodjd (Mar 24, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Just a reminder for those who have had to cancel reservations this spring and early summer and do not know when you might be able to use your 2020 allotment of points.   The Discounted Rate of $85 for saving points ends on March 31st.  After April 1st it will be $125 to save points into 2021.
> 
> So if you are in the situation to have to save points, think about doing it before the end of the month to have yourself about $40.
> 
> I just saved my allotment into 2021.  If I end up using some back this year that is fine, but I don't having worry about booking and using the "right' points to complete the reservation.


I have about 17,000 2020 points now after canceling a couple of rooms in May. If I save them all to 2021, and decide to go in, say, December, can I "borrow" those points back? Or would I borrow 2021 points? Or does it even matter, are points just points?


----------



## Panina (Mar 24, 2020)

csodjd said:


> I have about 17,000 2020 points now after canceling a couple of rooms in May. If I save them all to 2021, and decide to go in, say, December, can I "borrow" those points back? Or would I borrow 2021 points? Or does it even matter, are points just points?


Yes you can borrow them back


----------



## csodjd (Mar 24, 2020)

Panina said:


> Yes you can borrow them back


Well, that sort of makes it a no-brainer!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 24, 2020)

As @Panina answered you can borrow them back.  That is why I thought I would remind everyone about the discount period NOW, instead of waiting until the end of the year. 

I actually cancelled all my reservations that were using 2020 club points.  Transfered them to some Saved points I had remaining, then saved all of the points into 2021.  They told me it should be an overnight transaction. 

I am pushing my summer plans to the fall.  I can't book at that resort until later in April, as booking is frozen right now, but neither can anyone else either.


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 24, 2020)

*I have points to save.  However, I have NYC reservations in August and December.   Worried I’ll have to save twice if I save now. *

If I cancel and save everything to 2021 then rebook 2020 stays, where do points go if I then cancel?


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 24, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> As @Panina
> I am pushing my summer plans to the fall.  I can't book at that resort until later in April, as booking is frozen right now, but neither can anyone else either.



Is all booking frozen, included late in the year?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 24, 2020)

We have banked 2019 points. Has anyone had success with HGVC enabling saving such points into 2021?


----------



## Panina (Mar 24, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We have banked 2019 points. Has anyone had success with HGVC enabling saving such points into 2021?


An option would be to deposit the points in RCI


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Mar 24, 2020)

Just a comment that for the last two or three years they have also offered a discount in the fall to save points into the next year.  If memory serves me correctly, I think it is usually around October.  I suspect the idea is to encourage people to act early to avoid the processing burden for their staff if everyone were to delay it until December.  Of course, it is never guaranteed they will do it again this year.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 24, 2020)

Panina said:


> An option would be to deposit the points in RCI


Good idea. Can I do that once it has been banked? If so how long are they good for in RCI and when is the deadline for depositing?


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 24, 2020)

*Here is a quote from The Rules:*
"Prior to 11:59 p.m. ET on December 31 of the current year, Members may deposit previously saved ClubPoints into the RCI Exchange program for future weekly and nightly RCI Exchange reservations. This is called an RCI Deposit. RCI Deposits are valid from the date of deposit through an additional two calendar years and travel must occur prior to Points expiration." 
.


----------



## brp (Mar 24, 2020)

CanuckTravlr said:


> Just a comment that for the last two or three years they have also offered a discount in the fall to save points into the next year.  If memory serves me correctly, I think it is usually around October.  I suspect the idea is to encourage people to act early to avoid the processing burden for their staff if everyone were to delay it until December.  Of course, it is never guaranteed they will do it again this year.



They did not do this last year. This would coincide with when they started offering the "early" option outlined above.

Cheers.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 24, 2020)

As I read the fee schedule, it's $85 for auto-save, $115 for individual saves.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Mar 24, 2020)

brp said:


> They did not do this last year. This would coincide with when they started offering the "early" option outlined above.
> 
> Cheers.



You could very well be correct.  I didn't have to save points in 2019.

I know they did it in 2016 and 2017, because I took advantage of it.  I think they also did it in 2018, because I remember saving my remaining points in September and was annoyed when they then offered the discount sometime a bit later.

If I have to cancel our reservation for this December, I will have no choice but to save the points to 2021.  However, the reason would likely only be due to Covid-19 still having an impact, so hopefully in that case they might waive the fee or extend the date.


----------



## escanoe (Mar 24, 2020)

So if I have trips currently booked in 2020 using 2020 points. I pay to auto save my remaining 2020 points now. Then I end up cancelling one of my 2020 reservations. When I cancel the 2020 reservation using 2020 points, will those then be auto saved or will I have to pay again to save them?


----------



## brp (Mar 24, 2020)

CanuckTravlr said:


> If I have to cancel our reservation for this December, I will have no choice but to save the points to 2021.  However, the reason would likely only be due to Covid-19 still having an impact, so hopefully in that case they might waive the fee or extend the date.



If you have to cancel a trip in December because of COVID-19, chances are good that a large percentage of the world's population is dead and banking your points will be the least of your worries.

cheers.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 24, 2020)

escanoe said:


> So if I have trips currently booked in 2020 using 2020 points. I pay to auto save my remaining 2020 points now. Then I end up cancelling one of my 2020 reservations. When I cancel the 2020 reservation using 2020 points, will those then be auto saved or will I have to pay again to save them?



Officially No, those canceled points would not automatically save into 2021.  But I have had success in the past with calling them and manually moving them since I paid to save them.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 24, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> Is all booking frozen, included late in the year?



I think it depends on the resort.  One of the resorts I wanted to book for October is Pulled from inventory for now.  

I did check the list provided by HGVC but it is not clear and does not agree with what I was told over the phone.  So I am not exactly sure.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Mar 25, 2020)

brp said:


> If you have to cancel a trip in December because of COVID-19, chances are good that a large percentage of the world's population is dead and banking your points will be the least of your worries.
> 
> cheers.



Even if Covid-19 is still quite active then, it is not likely a large percentage of the world's population will be dead.  The cumulative death rate is currently between 2 and 4%; so significant, but not the zombie apocalypse.  My concern is with the lackadaisical attitude of the Florida Governor and the fact that Florida has now become a Covid-19 hotspot.  There is not only no vaccine, but a significant shortage of equipment to deal with it.

Like someone else we know in Washington, until the last few days DeSantis has taken almost no serious, coordinated action, preferring to blame everyone else, such as visitors from NY, NJ and CT.  Yet he allowed large masses of students to congregate on the beaches during Spring Break and even had the temerity to challenge mayors who decided to take action on their own.  This does not bode well for significant diminution of the Covid-19 virus anytime soon.

Here in Canada we have been in lock-down for some time now and self-isolated in our home, with limited travel outside of it.  Most people are also being good about exercising "physical distancing".  We seem to be experiencing a reduction in cases relative to the USA and a flattening of the curve. Lets hope that continues.  I am less optimistic about Florida.

We have 11 nights booked at the beginning of December at HGVC Plantation Beach Club, on the beach in central Florida.  The first round of Covid-19 should hopefully be clear by then, but authorities are now concerned about successive waves around the world.  With a vaccine not likely to be widely available in under 12 to 16 months, a relaxing of preventative measures would not be good.  We are certainly not panicking, but Florida will still be there in 2021.  We want to ensure we are, too!

As seniors in the second highest risk category, we won't risk our health, and certainly not potentially our lives, just to take a vacation.  If it is ongoing we may also be unable to obtain travel health coverage that will cover it.  Currently Covid-19 is an exclusion.  We love to travel, but if little changes by the middle of October, we will cancel and move our points to 2021. Travel is a "want", not a "need".

Cheers!


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 25, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> I think it depends on the resort.  One of the resorts I wanted to book for October is Pulled from inventory for now.


It looks like all booking for all dates is currently suspended.

Kurt


----------



## ocdb8r (Mar 25, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> *I have points to save.  However, I have NYC reservations in August and December.   Worried I’ll have to save twice if I save now. *



Isn't the solution just to enroll in "Auto Save" which is offering the discount.  My understanding is that this effectively just auto-saves any points left at the end of the year (so, it should pick up points you receive back for future cancellations).  Can anyone confirm if I have that right?



PigsDad said:


> It looks like all booking for all dates is currently suspended.
> 
> Kurt



I know the system says this...but still letting me make reservations.


----------



## xandern (Mar 25, 2020)

ocdb8r said:


> Isn't the solution just to enroll in "Auto Save" which is offering the discount.  My understanding is that this effectively just auto-saves any points left at the end of the year (so, it should pick up points you receive back for future cancellations).  Can anyone confirm if I have that right?
> 
> 
> 
> I know the system says this...but still letting me make reservations.


I can confirm that, made a Hawaii booking for December just now and it went through fine.


----------



## brp (Mar 25, 2020)

CanuckTravlr said:


> Even if Covid-19 is still quite active then, it is not likely a large percentage of the world's population will be dead.  The cumulative death rate is currently between 2 and 4%; so significant, but not the zombie apocalypse.  My concern is with the lackadaisical attitude of the Florida Governor and the fact that Florida has now become a Covid-19 hotspot.  There is not only no vaccine, but a significant shortage of equipment to deal with it.



I love that I'm not the only one referring to this frequently as the zombie apocalypse 

My point was that, if COVID-19 is serious enough in December to have HGVC cancelling reservations, then it must still be a big deal. Yes, it will be mitigated before then but, at present, we are on a path to increase deaths by a factor of 10 every 8.7 days. That will flatten, but when?

Cheers.


----------



## csodjd (Mar 25, 2020)

brp said:


> I love that I'm not the only one referring to this frequently as the zombie apocalypse
> 
> My point was that, if COVID-19 is serious enough in December to have HGVC cancelling reservations, then it must still be a big deal. Yes, it will be mitigated before then but, at present, we are on a path to increase deaths by a factor of 10 every 8.7 days. That will flatten, but when?
> 
> Cheers.


Deaths lag behind new cases by about 15 or so days. The curve measures new cases. There is a bit of evidence now that it is flattening. Each of the last three days in the US the total number of new cases has increased by about 1000 over the previous day. That's not trivial, but well below exponential doubling. From 9k, to 10k, to 11k. Over 50% of the totals in NY. You can monitor at https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/ (note that day/time is GMT). Florida is increasing. California appears to be decreasing quite a bit today. Hawaii hasn't reported any new cases today. I suspect we'll start to see notable regional differences as some states are being much more aggressive than others at trying to contain.


----------



## brp (Mar 25, 2020)

csodjd said:


> Deaths lag behind new cases by about 15 or so days. The curve measures new cases.



Actually, I'm talking about the death growth curve. I am modeling the data myself and deaths are following a 10-fold increase every 8.7 days, and this is the trend for about the last 9 days. Previously, it was a decade increase every 13 days, so the rate has been increasing. Yes, it will flatten, just a question of when.

Cheers.


----------



## csodjd (Mar 25, 2020)

brp said:


> Actually, I'm talking about the death growth curve. I am modeling the data myself and deaths are following a 10-fold increase every 8.7 days, and this is the trend for about the last 9 days. Previously, it was a decade increase every 13 days, so the rate has been increasing. Yes, it will flatten, just a question of when.
> 
> Cheers.


Correct. That's as expected because mortality is a lagging indicator, lagging about two weeks behind new cases, and new cases were growing rapidly two weeks ago before the various stay at home orders around the US went into effect. But to measure the impact of stay at home and social distancing, new cases is the appropriate measure.


----------



## brp (Mar 25, 2020)

csodjd said:


> Correct. That's as expected because mortality is a lagging indicator, lagging about two weeks behind new cases, and new cases were growing rapidly two weeks ago before the various stay at home orders around the US went into effect. But to measure the impact of stay at home and social distancing, new cases is the appropriate measure.



The reason I will disagree with this, even though it makes sense on the surface, is that the increase in testing is probably a larger factor in the new case numbers than actual new infections. So apparent case count would rise even if we were so isolated that new new infections happened. So I'm not sure that we will be able to disambiguate the impact of stay at home and testing rates on new case count.

Cheers.


----------



## terces (Mar 25, 2020)

CanuckTravlr said:


> Even if Covid-19 is still quite active then, it is not likely a large percentage of the world's population will be dead.  The cumulative death rate is currently between 2 and 4%; so significant, but not the zombie apocalypse.  My concern is with the lackadaisical attitude of the Florida Governor and the fact that Florida has now become a Covid-19 hotspot.  There is not only no vaccine, but a significant shortage of equipment to deal with it.
> 
> Like someone else we know in Washington, until the last few days DeSantis has taken almost no serious, coordinated action, preferring to blame everyone else, such as visitors from NY, NJ and CT.  Yet he allowed large masses of students to congregate on the beaches during Spring Break and even had the temerity to challenge mayors who decided to take action on their own.  This does not bode well for significant diminution of the Covid-19 virus anytime soon.
> 
> ...


Canuck I am seeing things a bit differently in Canada. This past weekend I saw hundreds, maybe thousands congregating in and around Banff National Park.  These were huge numbers relative to a normal March weekend.  Not only congregating, but leaving disgusting garbage everywhere.  I have been keeping a detailed spreadsheet on the velocity of the progression and from yesterday until today Canada had a 32.84% increase in cases, whereas worldwide it was 11.86%.  
We now have the last wave of snowbirds coming through crowded airports and bringing more of it with them.  We are definitely not seeing a reduction in cases and in fact we could be just at the bottom left side of the bell curve.  Buckle your seat belt


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Mar 25, 2020)

terces said:


> Canuck I am seeing things a bit differently in Canada. This past weekend I saw hundreds, maybe thousands congregating in and around Banff National Park.  These were huge numbers relative to a normal March weekend.  Not only congregating, but leaving disgusting garbage everywhere.  I have been keeping a detailed spreadsheet on the velocity of the progression and from yesterday until today Canada had a 32.84% increase in cases, whereas worldwide it was 11.86%.
> We now have the last wave of snowbirds coming through crowded airports and bringing more of it with them.  We are definitely not seeing a reduction in cases and in fact we could be just at the bottom left side of the bell curve.  Buckle your seat belt



I have not seen anything like that in Ontario, but then my wife and I are following the rules of keeping ourselves mostly isolated in our home.  So why are your police forces not dealing with it?  They are here.  Curious as to how you observed "hundreds, maybe thousands" of people in Banff National Park this past weekend, or do you mean just the town of Banff?    The only way you would have been able to observe that is if you were there, too.  If so, I hope it was because you live in the town site and were not visiting yourself!

Having said that, Banff National Park itself is huge.  I have visited it many times.  It could easily contain hundreds and possibly thousands of visitors and still have them observe proper physical distancing and not intermingle.  If it was just the town site you were referring to, then shame on the municipal authorities for not doing a better job of limiting and controlling the crowds.

The majority of our snowbirds here have been back for awhile and everything is basically shut down, so nowhere for them to go, even if they wanted to do so.  Fortunately Pearson airport is much bigger than Calgary, so it is like a ghost town for the most part.  But then Premier Kenney seems reluctant to enforce physical distancing in dealing with the pandemic for those idiots that don't want to listen.  Dine-in restaurants and bars are still open in Alberta last time I checked; 50% capacity reduction does not go far enough IMO.  Ours are only open for take-out or delivery.

And let's deal with truth in numbers.  First, please don't put words in my mouth.  I never said we were not seeing an increase in deaths, but a lower rate of occurrence and death when compared to the USA.  Also, a reported increase on a single day is not a statistically relevant data point for determining a trend.  A trend must track over a number of days.  You can have a blip on any given day, without necessarily changing the trend.

I agree we are still on the left side of the curve, but current worldwide increases are a red herring.  They include China's multi-billion population which is already on the other side of the curve. Canada, with only 37.7 million people is therefore a drop in the statistical bucket.  Look at the rates in Europe, the UK and the USA where we are all in the same phase of the pandemic, with North America further behind since we were the last of that group to fully feel the effects of the pandemic.

Here is a comparison with the USA I did yesterday from another post  Our rates are much lower than those south of the border.  The numbers in both countries have obviously grown since then.

*Canada - Population: 37.7 million; Covid-19 cases (total/per million): 2,176/57.72; Deaths (total/per million): 25/0.66
USA - Population: 331.0 million; Covid-19 cases (total/per million): 44,183/133.48; Deaths (total/per million): 544/1.64*


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 25, 2020)

ocdb8r said:


> Isn't the solution just to enroll in "Auto Save" which is offering the discount.  My understanding is that this effectively just auto-saves any points left at the end of the year (so, it should pick up points you receive back for future cancellations).  Can anyone confirm if I have that right?




Auto save USED to save the points at the end of the year, but they have reprogrammed it and it autosaves the points overnight once you make payment.  

I just paid for auto save yesterday and all my points are in 2021 as of this morning.


----------



## janckenn (Mar 25, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> As @Panina answered you can borrow them back.  That is why I thought I would remind everyone about the discount period NOW, instead of waiting until the end of the year.
> 
> I actually cancelled all my reservations that were using 2020 club points.  Transfered them to some Saved points I had remaining, then saved all of the points into 2021.  They told me it should be an overnight transaction.
> 
> I am pushing my summer plans to the fall.  I can't book at that resort until later in April, as booking is frozen right now, but neither can anyone else either.


How exactly do you go about doing this online?  I am afraid if I cancel that I won't be able to re-book the exact same reservation.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 25, 2020)

janckenn said:


> How exactly do you go about doing this online?  I am afraid if I cancel that I won't be able to re-book the exact same reservation.



I was moving dates anyway.  But if you are wanting to rebook and there is NO availability then that is a problem.  You might not be able to pull that off.  Because it takes overnight to move the points into 2021.


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 25, 2020)

terces said:


> I have been keeping a detailed spreadsheet on the velocity of the progression and from yesterday until today Canada had a 32.84% increase in cases, whereas worldwide it was 11.86%.
> We now have the last wave of snowbirds coming through crowded airports and bringing more of it with them.  We are definitely not seeing a reduction in cases and in fact we could be just at the bottom left side of the bell curve.  Buckle your seat belt


if you look at the number of new cases by date of symptom onset, it appears to be going down





__





						COVID-19 epidemiology update: Key updates — Canada.ca
					

This summary of COVID-19 cases across Canada contains detailed data about the spread of the virus over time and in different regions of the country. Includes breakdowns by age and sex or gender. Provides an overview of testing, variants of concern, cases following vaccination and severe illness...




					www.canada.ca


----------



## Cyberc (Mar 30, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Just a reminder for those who have had to cancel reservations this spring and early summer and do not know when you might be able to use your 2020 allotment of points.   The Discounted Rate of $85 for saving points ends on March 31st.  After April 1st it will be $125 to save points into 2021.
> 
> So if you are in the situation to have to save points, think about doing it before the end of the month to have yourself about $40.
> 
> I just saved my allotment into 2021.  If I end up using some back this year that is fine, but I don't having worry about booking and using the "right' points to complete the reservation.



When I check online the fee is $115 for saving the points and $125 for saving them when you call in. Do you have to call in to save the additional funds or why am I not seeing it online?


----------



## brp (Mar 30, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> When I check online the fee is $115 for saving the points and $125 for saving them when you call in. Do you have to call in to save the additional funds or why am I not seeing it online?



You're looking at the Save Points link (I did that too). Look below that for Autosave. That's only $85, as noted. I did it a couple of days back and, as reported, it saved them now, but the charge was only $85.

Cheers.


----------



## Cyberc (Mar 30, 2020)

brp said:


> You're looking at the Save Points link (I did that too). Look below that for Autosave. That's only $85, as noted. I did it a couple of days back and, as reported, it saved them now, but the charge was only $85.
> 
> Cheers.



Thanks

Maybe I missed it, but what is the difference between the "auto Save" and the "Save points" option except for the price?


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 30, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> Maybe I missed it, but what is the difference between the "auto Save" and the "Save points" option except for the price?


I believe that the difference is that auto save is only offered in the first few months of the year, so you need to decide earlier if you are going to need to save points or not.  If you choose auto save and you end up not needing it, you basically just wasted $85.

Kurt


----------



## Cyberc (Mar 30, 2020)

brp said:


> You're looking at the Save Points link (I did that too). Look below that for Autosave. That's only $85, as noted. I did it a couple of days back and, as reported, it saved them now, but the charge was only $85.
> 
> Cheers.


Btw the auto banking states it will take 24 hours does it really take that long or is it instantly?


----------



## Cyberc (Mar 30, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> I believe that the difference is that auto save is only offered in the first few months of the year, so you need to decide earlier if you are going to need to save points or not.  If you choose auto save and you end up not needing it, you basically just wasted $85.
> 
> Kurt



Aaarh ok. 

Thanks.


----------



## brp (Mar 30, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> I believe that the difference is that auto save is only offered in the first few months of the year, so you need to decide earlier if you are going to need to save points or not.  If you choose auto save and you end up not needing it, you basically just wasted $85.
> 
> Kurt



Well, it was noted above, and it happened to me as well. It seems to be behaving differently now than in the past (or so I believe as I never used it before). My understanding was "register now and, if you have points at the end of the year, they get saved." What it did now was to save them all now .

Cheers.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 30, 2020)

brp said:


> Well, it was noted above, and it happened to me as well. It seems to be behaving differently now than in the past (or so I believe as I never used it before). My understanding was "register now and, if you have points at the end of the year, they get saved." What it did now was to save them all now .


Right, that is definitely different vs. last year.  I guess we will see if they stop offering the Auto Save option after the first few months this year.  Of course, with everything thrown up in the air, there are probably going to be many "one time" exceptions this year.

Kurt


----------



## dayooper (Mar 30, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> Right, that is definitely different vs. last year.  I guess we will see if they stop offering the Auto Save option after the first few months this year.  Of course, with everything thrown up in the air, there are probably going to be many "one time" exceptions this year.
> 
> Kurt



Maybe it’s how the system works, but HGVC has done a fabulous job in the crisis. Their one time exceptions have been timely and helpful. Take a peak at some of the other boards and you will see that other companies aren’t as forgiving as HGVC.


----------



## brp (Mar 30, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> Right, that is definitely different vs. last year.  I guess we will see if they stop offering the Auto Save option after the first few months this year.  Of course, with everything thrown up in the air, there are probably going to be many "one time" exceptions this year.
> 
> Kurt



Also, as noted above, they can be borrowed back if needed this year.

Because we have over 19K points since we have not yet sold our Flamingo units, we had no need to save the HGVC points next year since things are likely to expire. However, saving our fewer bHC points is worth it.

Cheers.
\


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 30, 2020)

Clarification: Does Autosave

a) only save points left over at the end of the year? (one time save at the end of the year)
b) It saves as you go when 2020 points free up after you cancel?
c)  saves the points you have now and doesn't save points that may show up from cancellations later in the year?

lastly:

If you have banked 2019 points, It won't touch those points because they are 2019?

Sorry for possibly duplicating earlier posts but I am still confused as to how this works.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 30, 2020)

brp said:


> Also, as noted above, they can be borrowed back if needed this year.


Yes, saved points have always been available to be borrowed back to the original use year, so if you know you are going to need to save at least some points before the end of the year, there is no penalty to save your points early.  Since Elite Premier members pay no transaction fees for most anything, they routinely save their points at the beginning of the year -- it is free and there is no downside to doing so.

Kurt


----------



## brp (Mar 30, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Clarification: Does Autosave
> 
> a) only save points left over at the Replyend of the year? (one time save at the end of the year)
> b) It saves as you go when 2020 points free up after you cancel?
> ...



Survey says: Option c. However, as it is doing this rather than a, as it did previously, I would expect that, with a call, newly-freed points would be rolled forward with no additional fees, And even moreso with the advent of the Zombie Apocalypse.

Cheers.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 30, 2020)

From the 3/30 Newsletter (posted elsewhere):
"I would also like to address your limited use of 2020 Club Points... How we counteract abbreviated usage [in 2020] is still being discussed. We are aware it is a concern, and we will communicate with you the moment we have a solution.

IOW, we may or may not extend use of 2020 points. Stay tuned.

.


----------



## Cyberc (Mar 30, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> From the 3/30 Newsletter (posted elsewhere):
> "I would also like to address your limited use of 2020 Club Points... How we counteract abbreviated usage [in 2020] is still being discussed. We are aware it is a concern, and we will communicate with you the moment we have a solution.
> 
> IOW, we may or may not extend use of 2020 points. Stay tuned.
> ...


If people have paid to save points from 2020 to 2021 I would assume they can’t reverse that transaction?


----------



## brp (Mar 30, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> If people have paid to save points from 2020 to 2021 I would assume they can’t reverse that transaction?



Well that's suddenly an interesting question. They recently sent email (reflected in another thread), saying that points banked from 2019 are extended through 2021. However, the 2020 points currently still expire this year, but under discussion. If they decide to extend those as well (seems off that older points now have more life), this action will be moot.

Will they refund those who paid for something that would then be free?

Cheers.


----------



## CaliGirl08 (Mar 30, 2020)

brp said:


> Well that's suddenly an interesting question. They recently sent email (reflected in another thread), saying that points banked from 2019 are extended through 2021. However, the 2020 points currently still expire this year, but under discussion. If they decide to extend those as well (seems off that older points now have more life), this action will be moot.
> 
> Will they refund those who paid for something that would then be free?
> 
> Cheers.


Maybe HGVC waiting for everyone to buy autosave first? And will not offer refunds.


----------



## brp (Mar 30, 2020)

CaliGirl08 said:


> Maybe HGVC waiting for everyone to buy autosave first? And will not offer refunds.



That was my thought: decide on April 1. But they've been true menches on so many things that I thought this unlikely.

Cheers.


----------



## CaliGirl08 (Mar 30, 2020)

The quantity of 2019 points is a lot lower than 2020 point inventory. 2021 availability wouldn't have enough to meet the demand. I think HGVC wants people to use their 2020 points for the end of this year. I'll probably pay to autosave points.

HGVC should have extended 2019 points by a few months like bonus points to avoid the summer busy times. I wanted to book something july 4, 2021 week.


----------



## brp (Mar 30, 2020)

CaliGirl08 said:


> The quantity of 2019 points is a lot lower than 2020 point inventory. 2021 availability wouldn't have enough to meet the demand. I think HGVC wants people to use their 2020 points for the end of this year. I'll probably pay to autosave points.
> 
> HGVC should have extended 2019 points by a few months like bonus points to avoid the summer busy times. I wanted to book something july 4, 2021 week.



Actually, this makes sense.Use the 2020 this year and hopscotch and 2019 a year forward as their fewer with less impact. Hadn't thought of it that way 

Cheers.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 30, 2020)

brp said:


> Actually, this makes sense.Use the 2020 this year and hopscotch and 2019 a year forward as their fewer with less impact. Hadn't thought of it that way


The question is:  will the system use saved 2019 points (that now expire at the end of 2021) first, before the regular 2020 points?    This may get tricky.

Kurt


----------



## Cyberc (Mar 30, 2020)

brp said:


> Well that's suddenly an interesting question. They recently sent email (reflected in another thread), saying that points banked from 2019 are extended through 2021. However, the 2020 points currently still expire this year, but under discussion. If they decide to extend those as well (seems off that older points now have more life), this action will be moot.
> 
> Will they refund those who paid for something that would then be free?
> 
> Cheers.



I just enrolled in auto save for my 2020 points and as the confirmation page says, it’s a final transaction. I can’t see them rolling back already saved points. They can However decide to suspend any further Saving of points.


----------



## mogulman (Mar 30, 2020)

Interesting points...I too just received a confirmation of my saved points this morning,


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 30, 2020)

If you Auto save it is NO longer at the end of the year, but is overnight, the day you sign up for auto save.  It used to save on Dec 31st, but that is NO longer the case.

You can still borrow back any points you save.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 30, 2020)

I think I'll hold off to see what HGVC does, even if it ends up costing me a little more.


----------



## Cyberc (Mar 31, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> If you Auto save it is NO longer at the end of the year, but is overnight, the day you sign up for auto save.  It used to save on Dec 31st, but that is NO longer the case.
> 
> You can still borrow back any points you save.


I signed up for the Auto save yesterday, and currently the points are still listed at regular 2020 points. It therefore either seem to take the 24 hours or maybe its a manual process and they are sort of behind schedule.


----------



## OMC (Mar 31, 2020)

I signed up for autosave last night and I received my autosave confirmation email earlier today.  I don't have that many 2020 points to save at this point but I will once my June reservation gets cancelled.  Strangely enough it says that the fee was $0.00 although when I did it I was asked for credit card information and my credit card shows a pending charge of $85.  Will see which is correct.


----------



## brp (Mar 31, 2020)

OMC said:


> I signed up for autosave last night and I received my autosave confirmation email earlier today.  I don't have that many 2020 points to save at this point but I will once my June reservation gets cancelled.  Strangely enough it says that the fee was $0.00 although when I did it I was asked for credit card information and my credit card shows a pending charge of $85.  Will see which is correct.



The $85 is correct. I saw the same $0.00 fee. I've received the $85 charge 

Be careful, though. The points will save now, and will not, by default, include any new points freed up by a future cancellation. You will have to call and, technically, there is an additional fee. I would expect them to waive it.

Cheers.


----------



## OMC (Apr 10, 2020)

OMC said:


> I signed up for autosave last night and I received my autosave confirmation email earlier today.  I don't have that many 2020 points to save at this point but I will once my June reservation gets cancelled.  Strangely enough it says that the fee was $0.00 although when I did it I was asked for credit card information and my credit card shows a pending charge of $85.  Will see which is correct.


Follow up email today to say the rest of my 2020 points from my cancelled June reservation have now also been saved.  Nothing further was required on my part.  I did get charged the $85 on the original request.


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 10, 2020)

OMC said:


> Follow up email today to say the rest of my 2020 points from my cancelled June reservation have now also been saved.  Nothing further was required on my part.  I did get charged the $85 on the original request.



Does this mean that if you use auto save and then later on cancels a reservation which uses 2020 points which wasn’t saved the first time then those points are automatically saved when the reservation is cancelled?


----------



## OMC (Apr 12, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> Does this mean that if you use auto save and then later on cancels a reservation which uses 2020 points which wasn’t saved the first time then those points are automatically saved when the reservation is cancelled?


That is what happened in my situation.  I had a 2020 reservation with 2020 points being used that was cancelled.  I had previously autosaved my few remaining 2020 points on the assumption I would need to call and get the rest saved once I cancelled my 2020 reservation.  But after I cancelled the 2020 reservation the 2020 points were saved automatically after a few days.  Don't recall exactly how many days but it was within a week.


----------



## greenwich3 (Apr 13, 2020)

Since this looks like it’s going to go on for quite awhile, I’m going to wait to see if they automatically move unused 2020 points to 2021 for free. I don’t see how they can charge you anything to save them if their resorts aren’t even open to use your current points.

i am sure they are having meetings as we sit here trying to figure a way to get as many fees as possible.  The longer they wait, the more fees they get before they change the rule as the word refund is not in their vocabulary.  If you need to save your points to 2021, wait as long as you can.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 13, 2020)

greenwich3 said:


> If you need to save your points to 2021, wait as long as you can.



I'll  wait until they tell us that 2020  points are good thru March 31. 2021, or some such.
I have several placeholder bookings in 2021 (1-5-1/8), that I can change to use 'em up.

OTOH, if they don't extend 'em, I'll just use 'em for an RCI booking (w/o saving 'em first).
.


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 13, 2020)

greenwich3 said:


> Since this looks like it’s going to go on for quite awhile, I’m going to wait to see if they automatically move unused 2020 points to 2021 for free. I don’t see how they can charge you anything to save them if their resorts aren’t even open to use your current points.
> 
> i am sure they are having meetings as we sit here trying to figure a way to get as many fees as possible.  The longer they wait, the more fees they get before they change the rule as the word refund is not in their vocabulary.  If you need to save your points to 2021, wait as long as you can.



there is also the risk that they won’t extend 2020 for free maybe or even suspend saving until further notice as that would put too many points in the system and there aren’t enough rooms in 2021 to consume 2019, 2020 and 2021 points. Remember HGV have to follow the laws of timeshares and without knowing them I assume each state have their own set of and those with the strictest rules will be the one that will “fit” all.

So my guesstimate is that depended on how long this will last they will suspend saving (for those that haven’t done so already) and instead give you a free option to deposit to RCI.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 14, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> there is also the risk that they won’t extend 2020 for free maybe or even suspend saving until further notice as that would put too many points in the system and there aren’t enough rooms in 2021 to consume 2019, 2020 and 2021 points. Remember HGV have to follow the laws of timeshares and without knowing them I assume each state have their own set of and those with the strictest rules will be the one that will “fit” all.
> 
> So my guesstimate is that depended on how long this will last they will suspend saving (for those that haven’t done so already) and instead give you a free option to deposit to RCI.



It would also be a nice gesture if they let owners trade unused 2020 points for 2021 maint fees, at a more favorable rate than bonus points.

I’m a borrower so its mox nix to me, 2020 points are already used up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dayooper (Apr 14, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> It would also be a nice gesture if they let owners trade unused 2020 points for 2021 maint fees, at a more favorable rate than bonus points.
> 
> I’m a borrower so its mox nix to me, 2020 points are already used up.
> 
> ...



As of right now, I'm a borrower. When I cancel my summer trip, I will be a saver.


----------



## brp (Apr 14, 2020)

dayooper said:


> As of right now, I'm a borrower. When I cancel my summer trip, I will be a saver.



As of right now, I'm a loser 

Because of having contracts we are trying to sell, we have far more points than we can possibly use (COVID-19 aside), so we lose a fair bit every year. This year, we'll just lose more...sigh...

Cheers.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 14, 2020)

dayooper said:


> As of right now, I'm a borrower. When I cancel my summer trip, I will be a saver.



Same here. Had to cancel a 7000 point reservation so I’ll be saving into next year.


----------



## dayooper (Apr 14, 2020)

brp said:


> As of right now, I'm a loser
> 
> Because of having contracts we are trying to sell, we have far more points than we can possibly use (COVID-19 aside), so we lose a fair bit every year. This year, we'll just lose more...sigh...
> 
> Cheers.



You are not a loser! You are a WINNER! 

Seriously though, I understand your predicament. We were very, very close to pulling the trigger on the Club Regency that was in the Bargain Bin back in late February. We are currently running a deficit in 2021 (borrowing 2600 points for our trip this year) and we would be borrowing 400 points from 2022 for our 2021 vacation. Now, we have to save this year and probably next. Throw on the added 5000 from that Club Regency week and we would be overflowing with points. I’m sure we would find a way to use them, but we would be very busy next summer with travel. More than we are used to.


----------



## brp (Apr 14, 2020)

dayooper said:


> You are not a loser! You are a WINNER!



Well, a points loser to be sure. With more contracts (and MFs) then we want, not sure Winner in any way 

Cheers.


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 15, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> It would also be a nice gesture if they let owners trade unused 2020 points for 2021 maint fees, at a more favorable rate than bonus points.



Problem is that If they take that route WHO is gonna pay for the MF then? 

With all the freebees, free booking in 2021, free double saving 2019 points to 2021, free cancellations, cant sell anything direct (currently only)HGV is not making that much money on fees etc. Sure they make some money but they also have shareholders to satisfy, employees to pay etc.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 15, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> Problem is that If they take that route WHO is gonna pay for the MF then?
> 
> With all the freebees, free booking in 2021, free double saving 2019 points to 2021, free cancellations, cant sell anything direct (currently only)HGV is not making that much money on fees etc. Sure they make some money but they also have shareholders to satisfy, employees to pay etc.



It would be interesting to know what insurance coverage the resorts have.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 15, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> It would be interesting to know what insurance coverage the resorts have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I honestly don’t think anything covers this. The resort of course have fire insurance but people being unable or not allowed to checkin due to a factor not caused by the resort or anyone else I don’t think is covered. You could also argue that each resort is not losing money because everything is paid by owners.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 15, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> It would be interesting to know what insurance coverage the resorts have.


I thought I read somewhere (maybe in a newsletter from HGV) where they stated they didn't expect any insurance coverage, which makes sense -- I would highly doubt businesses would carry pandemic insurance (it certainly isn't covered under "normal" insurance such as liability, fire / wind, etc.).

Kurt


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 15, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> I thought I read somewhere (maybe in a newsletter from HGV) where they stated they didn't expect any insurance coverage, which makes sense...



What? They didn't buy cancellation insurance like they push on us?


----------



## escanoe (Apr 15, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> Remember HGV have to follow the laws of timeshares and without knowing them I assume each state have their own set of and those with the strictest rules will be the one that will “fit” all.


Someday I would like to meet the timeshare police that enforce the laws of timeshares.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 16, 2020)

escanoe said:


> Someday I would like to meet the timeshare police that enforce the laws of timeshares.



They're also the mattress police who track who's removing tags from mattresses.
.


----------



## dayooper (Apr 16, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> They're also the mattress police who track who's removing tags from mattresses.
> .


I tear the tags off mattresses for fun. It’s a thug life I lead.


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 16, 2020)

escanoe said:


> Someday I would like to meet the timeshare police that enforce the laws of timeshares.


Sarcastic or not there are rules and laws to be followed and HGVC knows that. HGVC wont risk not following the rules.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 16, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> Problem is that If they take that route WHO is gonna pay for the MF then?
> 
> With all the freebees, free booking in 2021, free double saving 2019 points to 2021, free cancellations, cant sell anything direct (currently only)HGV is not making that much money on fees etc. Sure they make some money but they also have shareholders to satisfy, employees to pay etc.



You are correct.  We can expect a nice high raise in the member fees as well as other fees in 2021 and or 2022.  I know that the Condo we own has mentioned in a Board Meeting that if a number of owners don't pay their Association Fees the Association will have to make up for it with higher Association Fees are the other owners!


----------



## tombanjo (Apr 16, 2020)

Being closed, some costs go down. It is also possible to do renovation work that would otherwise cause closures. Last time I was at HCNY, the floor the lounge is on was closed for work. If they are smart, they will utilize some of the downtime to do things difficult to do when fully booked.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 16, 2020)

tombanjo said:


> Being closed, some costs go down. It is also possible to do renovation work that would otherwise cause closures. Last time I was at HCNY, the floor the lounge is on was closed for work. If they are smart, they will utilize some of the downtime to do things difficult to do when fully booked.



They will be repainting the exterior of Lagoon tower while it is shut down.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 16, 2020)

tombanjo said:


> Being closed, some costs go down. It is also possible to do renovation work that would otherwise cause closures. Last time I was at HCNY, the floor the lounge is on was closed for work. If they are smart, they will utilize some of the downtime to do things difficult to do when fully booked.




In some area, such as where i live, things like remodeling and construction are banned activities so i imagine that would limit HGV or any companies ability to renovate during the SIP.  Of course whats banned varies quite a bit from location to location.


----------



## brp (Apr 16, 2020)

1Kflyerguy said:


> In some area, such as where i live, things like remodeling and construction are banned activities so i imagine that would limit HGV or any companies ability to renovate during the SIP.  Of course whats banned varies quite a bit from location to location.



Yeah, I guess I hadn't seen much going on when walking around, although usually it's pretty low key here. Landscaping and such, though, are still in full swing. Leaf blowers and hedge trimmers galore 

Cheers.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 16, 2020)

1Kflyerguy said:


> In some area, such as where i live, things like remodeling and construction are banned activities so i imagine that would limit HGV or any companies ability to renovate during the SIP.  Of course whats banned varies quite a bit from location to location.



As far as I know, there are no such restrictions in Hawaii on construction. I live in San Diego and construction isn't banned. I just finished a remodel on my house.


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 16, 2020)

tombanjo said:


> Being closed, some costs go down. It is also possible to do renovation work that would otherwise cause closures. Last time I was at HCNY, the floor the lounge is on was closed for work. If they are smart, they will utilize some of the downtime to do things difficult to do when fully booked.



As long as employees still get paid most operating costs remain the same. However costs of housekeeping utilities will go down but that is not a big cost on the budget I think.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 16, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> As long as employees still get paid most operating costs remain the same. However costs of housekeeping utilities will go down but that is not a big cost on the budget I think.



Housekeeping is a massive cost especially in union states.


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 16, 2020)

buzglyd said:


> Housekeeping is a massive cost especially in union states.


Yes I agree what I meant was the housekeeping supplies and not the staff


----------



## ocdb8r (Jul 6, 2020)

escanoe said:


> So if I have trips currently booked in 2020 using 2020 points. I pay to auto save my remaining 2020 points now. Then I end up cancelling one of my 2020 reservations. When I cancel the 2020 reservation using 2020 points, will those then be auto saved or will I have to pay again to save them?





Sandy VDH said:


> Officially No, those canceled points would not automatically save into 2021.  But I have had success in the past with calling them and manually moving them since I paid to save them.





Sandy VDH said:


> Auto save USED to save the points at the end of the year, but they have reprogrammed it and it autosaves the points overnight once you make payment.
> 
> I just paid for auto save yesterday and all my points are in 2021 as of this morning.





CalGalTraveler said:


> Clarification: Does Autosave
> 
> a) only save points left over at the end of the year? (one time save at the end of the year)
> b) It saves as you go when 2020 points free up after you cancel?
> ...



I just wanted to follow up this thread with my experience as it contradicts some of the previous expectations.  Based on my experience, the answer to the above is B.

I had several late year reservations but I wanted to take advantage of the early discount for selecting auto save.  About 24 hours after paying for auto save, all the unused 2020 points in my account were rolled into 2021.  I have made several reservation changes since then - sometimes cancelling complete weeks, sometimes changing room sizes...etc.  What I have noticed is that about every four weeks the system has automatically saved any 2020 points freed up in my account.  Each time I receive an email confirming this transaction, no fee is charged and my online dashboard shows the points moved into 2021.


----------



## brp (Jul 31, 2020)

For those of us who paid early to move unused points forward with the understanding that they would be moved at the end of the year, as before, what happens if we want to use points this year? We had expected that the points would still be here until end of December, then move. Would it be reasonable to request to get back the 2020 points that we need for various uses rather than having to borrow 2021 points into 2020?

There's some small chance, for example, that we could sell a couple of Flamingos we have. Well, certainly more attractive if we can include 2020 points that we wouldn't use anyway.

If this happens, would calling HGVC and asking for a return of necessary points be reasonable since they chose to move them early?

Cheers.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 31, 2020)

@brp 

You can book something this year for points that are moved into next year.  Borrowing points works that way.  No problem.  If you cancel they just go back to next year.


----------



## brp (Jul 31, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> @brp
> 
> You can book something this year for points that are moved into next year.  Borrowing points works that way.  No problem.  If you cancel they just go back to next year.



To be clear: If I saved 2020 points into 2021 then book something this year, it will pull back those saved 2020 points into this year? (DVC does not work that way in that once banked, they can't be pulled back), so just wanted to clarify. It won't borrow the 2021 native points, but use the 2020?

Also, what about the contract sale question. That would not be a booking, but I'd potentially want the points.

Cheers.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 31, 2020)

I don't believe you can borrow points 2 years in advance.  At least it looks that way when I tried to book something this year, it only allowed me to book something using up to 2021 points, not 2022 points.  

Yes you should be able to sell a contract with points, you should have to discuss and arrange that with HGVC upon the sale of the contract. But confirm with HGVC.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 31, 2020)

If you book another stay for 2020, it will first claw back (borrow) saved points.
They are kept in a bucket separate from your 2021 points and used first.

In a sale, you could offer to book a 2020 stay for the buyer (using a GC).
That way the buyer would not have to wait for a transfer this late in the year.
You'd prolly specify how many points they could use this way in the contract.
.


----------



## brp (Jul 31, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> If you book another stay for 2020, it will first claw back (borrow) saved points.
> They are kept in a bucket separate from your 2021 points and used first.



Thanks all for the confirmation. Since DVC does not work that way, I thought that HGVC might as well. Glad to hear that this is different. Of course, DVC are free to save points, so pluses and minuses 

Cheers.


----------



## liongate88 (Aug 10, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> As @Panina answered you can borrow them back.  That is why I thought I would remind everyone about the discount period NOW, instead of waiting until the end of the year.
> 
> I actually cancelled all my reservations that were using 2020 club points.  Transfered them to some Saved points I had remaining, then saved all of the points into 2021.  They told me it should be an overnight transaction.
> 
> I am pushing my summer plans to the fall.  I can't book at that resort until later in April, as booking is frozen right now, but neither can anyone else either.


If you have 2 TS at HGVC can you bank both points with 1 fee? Or you have to pay for each resort? Thanks


----------



## GT75 (Aug 10, 2020)

liongate88 said:


> If you have 2 TS at HGVC can you bank both points with 1 fee?


Yes, as long as they are both in the same account.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 10, 2020)

liongate88 said:


> If you have 2 TS at HGVC can you bank both points with 1 fee?



If your deeds are titled eggsactly the same way, HGVC combines the points into a single account.
That means you manage them as one. But if name(s) on your deeds differ, they are kept separate.
.



.


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 10, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> If your deeds are titled eggsactly the same way, HGVC combines the points into a single account.
> That means you manage them as one. But if name(s) on your deeds differ, they are kept separate.
> .
> 
> ...


In some or many cases you are right. However if you own an affiliate you might have two accounts. I own an affiliate at Vilamoura and that ownership has its own account.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 10, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> However if you own an affiliate you might have two accounts.
> I own an affiliate at Vilamoura and that ownership has its own account.



Now that you mention it... I read that is (or was) true for Bay Club, as well.
I wonder if it's ones with float-weeks that cross HGVC seasons, hence variable points?
My Florida affiliate is a fixed-week which was combined with my "true" HGVC TS.


----------



## GT75 (Aug 10, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> In some or many cases you are right. However if you own an affiliate you might have two accounts. I own an affiliate at Vilamoura and that ownership has its own account.


Do you pay only 1 club dues?


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 10, 2020)

GT75 said:


> Do you pay only 1 club dues?


Yes only one set of club dues


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 10, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Now that you mention it... I read that is (or was) true for Bay Club, as well.
> I wonder if it's ones with float-weeks that cross HGVC seasons, hence variable points?
> My Florida affiliate is a fixed-week which was combined with my "true" HGVC TS.


Vilamoura have fixed points each season, so I dont think that is the reason.  However it is a RTU ownership and maybe thats the reason?


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 10, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> In some or many cases you are right. However if you own an affiliate you might have two accounts. I own an affiliate at Vilamoura and that ownership has its own account.


Getting back to @liongate88's question, even if you have two accounts in this situation, you can still call and have them manually combine the points to one account so that there would only be a single fee to bank that year's points from both accounts.

Kurt


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 10, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Now that you mention it... I read that is (or was) true for Bay Club, as well.



Bay Club WAS that way, but now it just gets treated the same as every other HGVC regular resort.  I did have 2 accounts for the longest time, but it has been several years now that I am down to just the one account.   Even when I had 2 accounts I would call HGVC and have them move my BC points into my other account, so that all bookings and points were in one place.  They can do that if you have a resort that requires a separate account.


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 10, 2020)

I have a Lagoon and a Seapointe. Two separate account numbers. I pay one annual fee. Each year I call and combine my points into my Lagoon account and work from that one. So one fee to save points if I need to. I try to have them all spent of course.


----------



## brp (May 28, 2021)

Pretty sure we haven;'t seen a Saving discount (Saving savings, I guess?) this year. Also, I have a feeling that we should not expect one this year. Any thoughts?

Just booked our first 2022 reservation. For the moment I used 2022 points, but may well just bite the bullet and bank, cancel this and rebook to use the saved points since, of course they will not be able to move forward while the 2022 can.

Cheers.


----------



## Talent312 (May 28, 2021)

brp said:


> Just booked our first 2022 reservation. For the moment I used 2022 points, but may well just bite the bullet and bank, cancel this and rebook to use the saved points...



Rather than cancel, you could try "shuffling" points, replacing 2022 points with saved points. By shuffling, I mean that, after you've saved this year's points, you reduce your 2022 booking by 1 or 2 days (usually safe since a new booking is 3d  min) - releasing 2022 points - and then adding the days back - drawing from saved points. Repeat until saved points are gone. If you only made a 3d booking, you can extend it, then start shuffling.
.


----------



## brp (May 28, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> Rather than cancel, you could try "shuffling" points, replacing 2022 points with saved points. By shuffling, I mean that, after you've saved this year's points, you reduce your 2022 booking by 1 or 2 days (usually safe since a new booking is 3d  min) - releasing 2022 points - and then adding the days back - drawing from saved points. Repeat until saved points are gone. If you only made a 3d booking, you can extend it, then start shuffling.
> .



True. But there's plenty of availability since I'm at 9 months, so canceling and rebooking is easier since I have no fees.

Just trying to see if there's any reason to wait, or should I just get it overwith?

Cheers.


----------



## Cyberc (May 29, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> Rather than cancel, you could try "shuffling" points, replacing 2022 points with saved points. By shuffling, I mean that, after you've saved this year's points, you reduce your 2022 booking by 1 or 2 days (usually safe since a new booking is 3d  min) - releasing 2022 points - and then adding the days back - drawing from saved points. Repeat until saved points are gone. If you only made a 3d booking, you can extend it, then start shuffling.
> .


Shuffling points can be an option but dropping 1 or 2 days will not show up online to be booked not even if you modify you current reservation. In theory the 1or 2 days should show up when you modify your current reservation but in practice they don’t. You would need to call in to re-add them.


----------



## brp (May 29, 2021)

Well, I bit the bullet and moved the points forward rather than losing them. First I cancelled my reservation. Then I rebooked and it used the saved points, es expected. I'll still lose 2490 points this year unless we plan another trip, but that's not too bad.

Cheers.


----------



## PigsDad (May 30, 2021)

brp said:


> Well, I bit the bullet and moved the points forward rather than losing them. First I cancelled my reservation. Then I rebooked and it used the saved points, es expected. I'll still lose 2490 points this year unless we plan another trip, but that's not too bad.


Can't you deposit them to RCI and extend their expiration date?

Kurt


----------



## brp (May 30, 2021)

PigsDad said:


> Can't you deposit them to RCI and extend their expiration date?
> 
> Kurt



I could, but don't know how that works and don't feel like figuring it out. But that's a laziness that I really should overcome as some have had good results. Starting early and stalking things, which seems helpful here, is a specialty of mine 

Would 2490 points do much in RCI? In the future, we will have more points than we may use in some years (although 7-8 days on Hawai'i island sounds like fun post-retirement), so this may become an option once I know how it works.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 30, 2021)

IMHO...Glad RCI is an option but for us saving is better for 3 reasons:

1) With a few exceptions, many RCI resorts are inferior. You can trade back into HGVC but it now adds a resort fee.

2) We have expensive bHC points so would rather bank and use in NYC.

3) RCI offers mainly weeks. Sometimes it is easier to add a day on a trip via HGVC than hunt for studios if low points avail.


----------



## JBLKY (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi all, I hope you don’t mind me asking a newbie question here.  If I should post this elsewhere, please let me know. I’m considering buying a timeshare that has some 2020 saved points and then all of 2021 points are available.  Would I be able to use the 2020 saved points and 2021 points in August of 2021 (when the booking window opens) for a vacation that is in May of 2022?  I want to make sure that I don’t buy points that will expire before I have the opportunity to use them.  Thanks!!


----------



## GT75 (Jun 9, 2021)

JBLKY said:


> Would I be able to use the 2020 saved points and then all of 2021 points are available.


No, you will not be able to use the saved points to book in 2022.  Saved points will expire (if not used) at the end of 2021. You can use the 2021 points but they will first need to be saved into 2022 for a fee.


----------



## JBLKY (Jun 10, 2021)

GT75 said:


> No, you will not be able to use the saved points to book in 2022.  Saved points will expire (if not used) at the end of 2021. You can use the 2021 points but they will first need to be saved into 2022 for a fee.


Thank you for your response.  So, 2021 points must be booked AND the vacation must be in 2021 (otherwise, I would need to save the 2021 points).  Is that correct?


----------



## dayooper (Jun 10, 2021)

JBLKY said:


> Thank you for your response.  So, 2021 points must be booked AND the vacation must be in 2021 (otherwise, I would need to save the 2021 points).  Is that correct?



Yes, that’s correct. The saved 2021 points would expire December 31, 2022.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 10, 2021)

[/QUOTE]


JBLKY said:


> Would I be able to use the 2020 saved points



You could save 2020 saved points into RCI to extend them.    Refer to below because I have never used RCI.




Talent312 said:


> As others say: Points saved from 2020 expire on 12/31 this year, unless you pay to deposit them to RCI. You can do that on the website. You get 2 more calendar years of use. H-Honors conversions may only use next year's points (not saved or current points), and do not post until January.  Source: The Rules, pages 11 & 12.
> 
> Effective use of your points requires flexibility - either as to place, or dates or both.
> If you focus on a particular place for particular dates, more likely you will get nada.
> ...


----------



## JBLKY (Jun 10, 2021)

Thank you all!  I’ve decided not to purchase that particular timeshare.  I’m wanting to use a lot of points in 2022 at an HGVC location, so the 2020 points won’t help me.  Again, thank you in helping me make an informed decision.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 10, 2021)

JBLKY said:


> Thank you all! I’ve decided not to purchase that particular timeshare. I’m wanting to use a lot of points in 2022 at an HGVC location, so the 2020 points won’t help me. Again, thank you in helping me make an informed decision.



Just for reference, what are the contract details (property, number of points, season)?

It might still be a good deal with all the points they are transferring with the contract:

2020 Saved Points - Deposit in RCI
2021 Points - Save into 2022
2022 Points
2023 Points - these can be borrowed for free to use in 2022.

So you have the potential of using 3 years worth of points in 2022, with a bonus of the points deposited in RCI.


----------



## JBLKY (Jun 10, 2021)

I have reached out to the agent to get more information.  7000 Flamingo 2BR Platinum with 12,220 points included.  (That is the same timeshare I currently own and  I have already used most of my 2022 points.)  I am looking to visit Portugal with a group of family and friends in May 2022. I could roll over 2021 and use both 2021 and 2022points. I just have to see about using the 2020 saved points in 2021. I am going to Hilton Head in October.  If I do buy this timeshare, I would call to see if my 2021 points could be switched for the 2020 saved points and then have more 2021 points to save.  When I previously shifted my dates in Hilton Head, the extra date didn’t open up so I wouldn't try to adjust my reservation to use the 2020 points without calling them.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 10, 2021)

JBLKY said:


> I am going to Hilton Head in October. If I do buy this timeshare, I would call to see if my 2021 points could be switched for the 2020 saved points


Yes, you can do that by shuffling your points.    I would recommend that.   Refer to this link.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 11, 2021)

JBLKY said:


> I have reached out to the agent to get more information.  7000 Flamingo 2BR Platinum with 12,220 points included.  (That is the same timeshare I currently own and  I have already used most of my 2022 points.)  *I am looking to visit Portugal with a group of family and friends in May 2022. *I could roll over 2021 and use both 2021 and 2022points. I just have to see about using the 2020 saved points in 2021. I am going to Hilton Head in October.  If I do buy this timeshare, I would call to see if my 2021 points could be switched for the 2020 saved points and then have more 2021 points to save.  When I previously shifted my dates in Hilton Head, the extra date didn’t open up so I wouldn't try to adjust my reservation to use the 2020 points without calling them.


Just a heads up… There are only 69 units at HGVC Vilamoura.

In 2020 (pre-Covid) the Portugal location was reported to be very difficult to book via HGVC  (see 2020 posts in this old thread)








						HGVC what is going on in Portugal?
					

We have just come back from Vilamoura in Portugal - great time but puzzling. We used our points to stay at the HGVC and went to Vilamoura. We entered the Hilton hotel, registered as HGVC owners and were given a one BR apartment in the hotel - no complaints there, very good unit. After a couple...




					tugbbs.com
				




_NOTE: Hilton.com rentals through April 2022 but their reservation calendar is displaying sold out for May & June 2022 dates._


----------



## JBLKY (Jun 11, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> Just a heads up… There are only 69 units at HGVC Vilamoura.
> 
> In 2020 (pre-Covid) the Portugal location was reported to be very difficult to book via HGVC  (see 2020 posts in this old thread)
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh!  Thank you for that info!  That’s so important to know!!


----------



## linsj (Jun 11, 2021)

GT75 said:


> Yes, you can do that by shuffling your points.    I would recommend that.   Refer to this link.



Thanks for posting this link; and thank you, @SandyVDH, for the instructions. After I changed a reservation, I ended up with some saved 2020 points I didn't know what to do with. Following Sandy's advice, I won't lose them.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 11, 2021)

linsj said:


> Following Sandy's advice, I won't lose them.


Yes, but I would recommend calling HGVC CS when shuffling points.     They can do it much quicker, more efficiently, and securely.


----------



## linsj (Jun 11, 2021)

I already did the exchange before I posted. It was only one night and easy to do.


----------

